# Servicing Advice



## 114698 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi we have a fiat 1.9 td year 1999 diesel.
It goes slow up heels.
I have been advised to get it serviced before thinking about engine mapping.
What exactly should a service entail.
Thanks.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Well it depends on age and mileage.
A basic service is a oil & filter change and a few checks/fluid top ups.
At certain age/mileage intervals you may need a new fuel filter, air filter, cam belt change, brake fluid change, new brake pads/disks if worn.
Check your owners handbook.

Trevor


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Attention and part replacements at service intervals are as per Trevor's advice. Performing services will help maintain your engine and drivetrain in good condition, as able as they can be to accomodate the performance demands made on them. What a service can't do is materially improve performance.
Has your bus got slower when assaulting hills, or has it always got a bit breathless? a 1.9 diesel, even turbocharged, is a modest engine for a motorhome. Even the smaller m/homes will run at close to the MTPLM for the base vehicle chassis, so they tend to make stern demands of the motive power.


----------



## 114698 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.
I dont have an owners manual.
The cam belt was done 7000 miles ago the vehicle has 30k on the clock.
Would changing the injectors improve anything?
Thanks.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*servicing advice*

Unless your engine (when hot ) pushes out heavy / a real lot black or blue smoke I would'nt touch injectors , as above a lot of motorhomes run at nearly the top of their weight I would not think a 1.9 would have a lot of power on steep hills but I'm not that familar with yours , If the throttle is not "drive by wire " ie. if it has a thottle cable to the injector pump check that when (with engine switch off !! ) get some one to hold throttle down to floor then check at pump end that the pump is getting full throttle ie. the lever on the pump hit's it's stop ,a 1mm. or more extra travel makes a lot of difference .


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Our Hymer is 5 years of age this month and it is booked in (this coming tuesday) for a 5 year service with cam belt and tensioner change, checking the water pump & change if required as easier when doing the cam belt.
It has only done 14800 miles. Better be safe than sorry  
And it is for sale, so any prospective buyer will know that she has been looked after regardless of cost  
And if she does not sell, we have a m/h that we know is as good as can be 
Oh I forgot to say, the brake fluid is to be changed and also the air con is to be serviced, all extra


----------



## 124186 (Jun 2, 2009)

I take delivery of a new Swift Mondial RL next week, purchased from Highbridge Caravan Centre in Somerset. How do they go about a 'Pre delivery Inspection' based on the erquirements of Fiat. Does there P.D.I. include checking oil levels, tyre pressures and other essentials, or is it just limited to making sure the toilet works. ?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

johncardiff said:


> I take delivery of a new Swift Mondial RL next week, purchased from Highbridge Caravan Centre in Somerset. How do they go about a 'Pre delivery Inspection' based on the erquirements of Fiat. Does there P.D.I. include checking oil levels, tyre pressures and other essentials, or is it just limited to making sure the toilet works. ?


Fiat distributor is SUPPOSED to do the Fiat chassis/cab PDI before delivery to the converter.

Supposed is the operative word!

We do a full Fiat PDI together with habitation on all ours.

Peter


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

autoroller said:


> Hi we have a fiat 1.9 td year 1999 diesel.
> It goes slow up heels.
> I have been advised to get it serviced before thinking about engine mapping.
> What exactly should a service entail.
> Thanks.


we have a 1998 2.5 non turbo diesel. on sundance 590rl. and we have learnt to bide our time going up hills. even hgv 40 tonners can beat us up the long steeper hills on the motorway. our engine as done 35000 miles. i think like stated above we are at the top end of the weight range for the engine bhp to weight performance.


----------

